# Question about lab results and where to go next



## FlowerChild (Aug 15, 2014)

I was diagnosed with hypothyroid in Aug 2012 a few weeks later after an ultra sound and then confirmed by TPo test, Hashimoto's .
Results is January 2014 TSH 3.45 and T4 1.3
Never had T3 or ft3 or iodine tested.
Antibodies in January 2014 ,115.
My Question is about optimal vs in range TSH?
I have digestive issues and strange allergy issues that I have corrected with diet and supplements .
I exercise 3-5x per week. I train in a variety of intensities based on how I feel that day. I'm about 10 lbs over weight. I would like to lose some weight. I sleep a lot.. I need 8-9 hours at night at a nap everyday of 1-2 hours still.
Would getting my TSH lower be a good idea? I am concerned about getting too low and having issues of hyperthyroid/ graves.
Thank you , Raina


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your TSH is on the high side - most fel best with a TSH around 1.

You need to insist they run the FT-4, NOT the Total 4. You should also insist they run a FT-3.

Those 2 free tests will give you an idea of the free/active thyroid hormone in your system.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi there and welcome! Would you perchance have a copy of the 2012 ultra-sound report? And, yes........................most of us would not like our TSH where yours is at.


----------



## FlowerChild (Aug 15, 2014)

Good Morning Andros,

I am trying to navigate through this board...so pardon me..., but was your response to me question?

If so, No not on paper. I have a CD somewhere.... I can always get a copy. One of my clients is a radiologist at the hospital I had the ultra sound done at.

Funny thing...he did not read it or write the report on the ultrasound, but he did after the fact take a look ...he was the one that told me I had HAshimoto's ...even thou the report said I had nodules. As it turned out my Endocrinologist confirmed that as fact.

The Endo performed another ultrasound in his office and explained what I was seeing on the monitor. Facinating.

So, please....My TSH is good for HAshimoto's? Can you explain why... I am so confused by everything I have been reading on some of these Thyroid forums... everybody is so concerned about their TSH, T4 T3, ftT3 ft4...my head is spinning. I have an appointment with my Endo in a week and I want to ask him questions, but I don't want him to look at me like I'm nuts.

I plan on asking him if he could do a full panel of Thyroid tests...not just TSH and T4... I think he will. I also want him to do my antibodies again.. I am hoping they satyed the same or went down from 115.

Honestly, overall I am doing pretty good in comparison to some of the things I have been reading about others....so, changing anything doesn't feel nessarsary right now.

Thanks Raina


----------



## FlowerChild (Aug 15, 2014)

ooops misunderstood the TSH comment.. So most hypo don't think TSH 3.45 is good.. It was 2.45 in 6 months earlier.

So...my original question was ...what is optimal range for TSH?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

It is a question and I speak for all of us, I am sure. We would like to know the the readout and the comment on that ultra-sound.

There reason is that there is only one way to definitively diagnose Hashimoto's and that is through biopsy. That raised a huge question in my mind. When they say Hashi's under any other circumstances, I consider that to be a fluff-off.

Providing information above.

W/o a "definitive" diagnosis for anything related to your thyroid, you cannot hope to get the proper medical intervention.

Hugs,


----------



## FlowerChild (Aug 15, 2014)

That is interesting...I had an antibodies TPO test and It was postive 35< 115 was my result.

I will look for that report.

Thanks so much,

Raina


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Optimal TSH is usually around 1.0, however Free T4 and Free T3 are the most important labs to look at when dosing medication. Are you on any kind of thyroid medication?


----------

